# Decal Cleaning



## spandy (May 21, 2014)

Is there a way to clean up old decals?  I have an old 52 schwinn traveler and the paint is in great shape.  The decals are all there just a little cloudy/faded looking.  Is there a way I can make them stand out a little better.  I know its most likely a lost cause but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## baronvoncatania (May 21, 2014)

*Yes*

Try Mr Clean's magic eraser. Just wet it and rub over decal. But careful. if it's delicate, it worked for my decal on my jaguar was yellowed, and it brightened right after the magic eraser treatment


----------



## stoney (May 21, 2014)

I have used a clean cloth with Windex sprayed on the cloth. Just keep wiping over and over the decal, softly. Mine turned out real nice and white with no damage. Slow and easy.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Why didn't I think of that?  I love those things.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2014)

*Careful Of Windex!!*

I'm sure its great on decals as posted above but DO NOT EVER USE IT ON SCREEN APPLIED LETTERING!!!!
I learned this the hard way years ago. One spray and you wipe the lettering away,LOL!


----------

